# Win a Jetboil Flash Cooking System



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Small World Adventures' Ecuador kayaking, whitewater rafting, river whitewater adventures - Small World Adventures in Colorado. summer contest continues!
We've already given away 2 IR Thin Skins, a Snap Dragon Spray Skirt, and a 1-year subscription to Kayak Session Magazine. Next prize is a Jetboil Flash Cooking System.
These things are awesome for self-support overnight kayaking trips. We used ours last summer on all the high sierra runs in California. It's light weight, compact, and fuel efficient--it's pretty much "the shit."

Go to our website and sign up today.
Ecuador kayaking, whitewater rafting, river whitewater adventures - Small World Adventures in Colorado.
Just scroll down our homepage, click the "win" icon and enter your information.
Prizes you can still look forward to include:
1 more Snap Dragon Spray skirt
Astral PFD
Sweet helmet
IR drytop
Werner paddle
Jackson kayak
1 week of kayaking in Ecuador with Small World Adventures

Good luck, and we hope to see you out on the rivers!


----------

